#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 都市傳說 きさらぎ駅(轉貼)

## fdd2588

2ch流傳的都市傳說《無人車站》真的存在嗎？





這是實際發生在日本BBS 2ch上的事件，一個搜尋不到的車站《きさらぎ駅》，在第一個目擊者下落不明後變成了有名的都市傳說，但最近Twitter又出現了第二個目擊者，但第二個目擊者卻逃脫成功！但當他事後刷過車票紀錄卻沒有《きさらぎ駅》的出站紀錄，究竟這個車站是真的存在？還是其實他不小心走入了另一個時空呢？

▼截自第一位下落不明的目擊者當時留在2ch上的留言。



2ch流傳的都市傳說《無人車站》真的存在嗎？

這是一個叫はすみ的人從晚上11點到凌晨4點在2ch與網友的對話。

．晚上11點後他po了第一篇「平常在坐的某私鐵感覺怪怪的...平時通勤只要過個7.8分鐘就會停站，但今天過了20分鐘還沒有停過任何站」

這時鄉民們只是覺得他坐錯車，並且給了他一些建議。

．於是他走到車長室，但怎麼敲門都沒人反應也看不到裡面，後來經過了一個平時從未經過過的隧道之後，在0:25停在了《きさらぎ駅》



他走出車站後，發現附近一個人都沒有，也叫不到計程車，他用手機搜尋自己的所在地也搜尋不到，鄉民們幫他在網路上搜尋這一站，也一樣搜尋不到。後來他連絡家人，家人請他報警，但最後卻被警察當作惡作劇電話。

．凌晨2點，他在2ch上po文說聽到了鈴噹和太鼓的聲音，並且看到一個單腳的阿北。

．鄉民們也覺得有些不對勁，於是建議他往剛剛的隧道走回去，隧道的名字叫伊佐貫。

．在他走出隧道後，站著一個說願意開車送他的人，儘管鄉民怎麼阻止，但他還是上了車，時間已經凌晨3點。

．司機的車開往山上，在3:44最後一篇po文是，司機始終沉默不語，他打算趁機逃跑...

在這之後他就消失在板上了～於是這個《きさらぎ駅》就成了有名的都市傳說。但最近又出現了第二位坐到這一站的網友，他再坐過千葉之後開始發狀態在Twitter上，而網友也立刻發現他到的就是傳說中的《きさらぎ駅》。

▼第二位目擊者拍攝的車站照片



2ch流傳的都市傳說《無人車站》真的存在嗎？
原汁原味的內容在這裡>>http://news.gamme.com.tw/archives/164284
他也是在Twitter上發文後也發現了幾點不可思議的現象：

．所在地和自己手錶的時間快了現實時間一個多小時。

．當晚關東有5級以上的大地震，但他所在地卻沒有地震發生。

．GPS顯示的地點是在離車站3.6公里外的地方



2ch流傳的都市傳說《無人車站》真的存在嗎？

．最後他找到了有人的地方，出了便利商店後車站就消失了

．事後用PASMO（悠遊卡）刷乘車紀錄也沒有出現這一站

於是網友也將他po在Twitter上的照片比對後發現，車站照片和三瀬谷駅一樣。

拍到的電車顏色也不是首都圈附近會出現的電車。



2ch流傳的都市傳說《無人車站》真的存在嗎？

▼車站牌下面藍色部分網友推斷是西日本JR的車站


2ch流傳的都市傳說《無人車站》真的存在嗎？

是不是很玄呢？明明在關東卻出現關西的車站牌...但第二位目擊者平安離開，所以網友也鬆了一口氣，只是大家對於這個憑空出現的車站，又充滿更多疑問了.....




有後文更新

    謝謝各位大大提醒，文章最後2張日本網友比對照，日本網友已經證實第2位目擊者是假的囉～！不過都市傳說本來就是真真假假嘛～大家不要太緊張(^^)    
    


轉自：宅宅新聞
(重新編輯於2012/1/1 19:35)
-----------------------------------------

不知道各位是否看過這篇都市傳說

第一位的經歷不可考了

第二位被證實是假的

原本2ch聊天板內容：http://llike.net/2ch/fear/kisaragi.htm

----------


## wingwolf

淩晨時段的各種交通工具都會出現都市傳說呢~~
不管是出租車、地鐵、輕軌還是公交（當然是指末班車）
都會出現各種駭人聽聞的東西呢~

這則故事好刺激~
長時間沒有到站，到站後又是不應該存在的車站
最驚悚的是人還消失了~~~
雖然第一則同樣有可能是那名網友的惡作劇

不過，fdd2588說得對，都市傳說本來就真真假假
大家看一個刺激就好了XD（啥）

----------


## 紅峽青燦

真的!!
這種都聽聽就好了!!
長長都是假的

----------

